# Exchange into Harborside... but son's surgery rescheduled



## tschwa2 (Jul 27, 2011)

We have an exchange for Harborside in the Bahamas for October using an II exchange.  Not the most ideal time but I figured the water would still be warm but it would be cold enough at home that it would feel like getting away.  I don't like the idea of pulling my kids (age 5 and 10) out of school but I picked a week that had teachers meetings and they would miss 3 days.  Older son had surgery scheduled for this summer (he didn't want to miss school and have to worry about post op issues during school.)  
The surgeon at Johns Hopkins had to cancel and the earliest date available is The week before our trip.  I hadn't bought airfare yet because fares are still very cheap on both Airtran and Delta.  He needs the surgery and if we cancel the October date it may be a few more months before it could be rescheduled.

I was hoping another date would open up but it doesn't seem like that is going to happen and I have to decide to go or cancel.

On the positive side, my son (10) would need to miss the week of school anyway and part of me thinks he might as well recover at Atlantis than at home.

On the negative side,  depending on how his incision is healing he may not be able to swim in any of the pools or ocean.  He will have already had his follow up and barring any complications he would be safe to travel but post op infections can occur and do we want to be at home and near doctors or in the Bahamas.  We just don't know.  If we don't go at this time it may be several years before we would have the opportunity to go here again.  We vacation plenty so it also wouldn't hurt us to skip another week of vacation.

The week could be canceled so we are not worried about that.  We would also buy trip insurance so that if we knew before traveling that there were problems we could cancel and if something happens while there we could come back earlier.

So what should we do?  Go or cancel.  His doctor said that it shouldn't be a problem but my son may not feel up to doing much and may be on pain medication that makes him drowsy.


----------



## loafingcactus (Jul 27, 2011)

Last year I had emergency gall bladder surgery three days before going to Zurich on vacation.  Fortunately I had picked a hotel with a beautiful lake view... I mostly just lay in bed and watched the clouds go over the lake... It was way better than moping on the couch at home... And you'll even have access to English language television!


----------



## Tia (Jul 27, 2011)

Usually see it recommended no submersion in pools/tubs for 2wks post-op.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 27, 2011)

True.  And I don't want to temp him to do something he shouldn't and I don't want him to be miserable watching everyone do what he can't do.  Would the aquarium and other activities be enough to keep a 10 year old happy at Atlantis?  The last 2 days would be days 15 and 16 post op.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 28, 2011)

I would worry about the insurance being null and void if anything did go wrong since it has been an issue he would have been hospitalized for recently.  Usually if it's considered a pre existing condition insurance does not pay.

Now I know this is not likely but something that would add stress to my trip if it was me.

Joan


----------



## Anne S (Jul 28, 2011)

Personally I would not do it. But isn't this a question you should be asking your son's doctor?


----------



## sail27bill (Jul 28, 2011)

Personally I would not do it either.  I own there and the pools and rides are the most fun.  However, if you do go, there are movies throughout the day and at night there are the kids clubs--Crush (13-17), Kids adventures (3-12) and Club Rush (9-13) which are awesome.  My kids loved them.  I would also worry about exposing his incision to any water.  Althought the rides and pools are extremely clean, people come from all over so the potential to get sick is always there.  I feel for you because we always look forward to our Atlantis trip.  Hope everything works out okay.

Anita


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 28, 2011)

Just skip it otherwise you'll need to buy airfare and then cancel
Everyone's airfare if there are issues


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm definately leaning to canceling too.  The doctor said it was my call and there is no restriction to traveling in general and she couldn't say more until the follow up after the surgery.  

To be honest I just saw that Delta dropped fares to $240 per person with stop from airtran's $340 non stop and I thought I might reconsider the cancel if I could get enough reason to do so. And even at $340 I wasn't unhappy with the fare but the extra $500 to spend on food and activities while there was appealing. 

Son would like us to cancel because he would be jealous of the fun we were having and he was missing even if it means we don't get to go for several years.  I was hoping I could talk him into the other activites and it would be better than sitting at home recouperating.

grr... just wish the doctor hadn't had to cancel the July date that we scheduled in April.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 28, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Son would like us to cancel because he would be jealous of the fun we were having and he was missing even if it means we don't get to go for several years.  I was hoping I could talk him into the other activites and it would be better than sitting at home recouperating.



If I were you, this would be the voice I'd listen to most.


----------



## loafingcactus (Jul 28, 2011)

That's interesting... When I read that I thought that my Mom would have... Well, I dont know what she would have done because I wouldn't have dared say that my parents and sister should't be allowed to have fun because I'm sick.  Must run in the family: my sister just got home from a month vacation with her two children, one of whom is on blood thinners and no allowed to play anywhere that she might trip and fall... No talk of not going.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 28, 2011)

I would certainly entertain the wishes of your son.  I doubt he'd have much fun feeling like he was forced to go.

He has lots of years ahead for family vacations.  If he has a complication in the bahamas, that could be drastic.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 2, 2011)

there might be post op complications that need medical attention - and you surely dont want to be out of the country then. 

if you were going to florida, i would say go. but you arent. 

stay home and reschedule. make sure he can enjoy the vacation too.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 2, 2011)

if they rescheduled, seems like they can again. reschedule for the week after you go!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure how invasive the surgery is, but I'd be wary of going anyplace far away from a reputable hospital just in case there were complications.

Either way, I wouldn't plan a vacation when someone in the family wouldn't be able to join in the fun.  

October is low season at HRA.  Another exchange will come along.


----------



## pefs65 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope your son feels better and that everything goes well.


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> True.  And I don't want to temp him to do something he shouldn't and I don't want him to be miserable watching everyone do what he can't do.  Would the aquarium and other activities be enough to keep a 10 year old happy at Atlantis?  The last 2 days would be days 15 and 16 post op.



I own 3 weeks at Atlantis, and I can say it is the resort where my child is completely occupied at all times. There is loads to do indoors and out for all age groups. I just want to mention that there is a lot of walking at this resort. Will your son be able to walk post op right away?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 21, 2011)

We threw the week back to II on the 61st day prior.  We now have a Starwood replacement week good through the end of next summer.  It has the starwood preference but it doesn't pull quite as good as the 2012 week.  

Hopefully another week will pop up.  I've got an ongoing search so we will see.  I'm sending him to a Steelers game with his dad on the day before he returns to school so, it's all good.


----------

